# To All Guest. Please read.



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello, hello. At this time there are 37 of you in here. Granted probably not in this room, but......
Come on in, sign up. We are all nice people in here that take our meds on a regular basis.
Don't just be a number, don't be a shadow, join us and then you can talk too.
It's kinda like being famous....without the fame.
Being in a nut house....but safe.
We would love to meet you..........spooky laugh.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

IOWgirl said:


> Hello, hello. At this time there are 37 of you in here. Granted probably not in this room, but......
> Come on in, sign up. We are all nice people in here that take our meds on a regular basis.
> Don't just be a number, don't be a shadow, join us and then you can talk too.
> It's kinda like being famous....without the fame.
> ...


Do you always bring your work home with you?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Do you always bring your work home with you?


its to cold in canada they never go to work


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrr!
I was just trying to get people to the site.......sniff.
I thought you wanted to encourage people to go to the lounge.......sniff.
I didn't know irish was a woman...........sniff.
Victoria isn't usually that cold, though we did just recently have a dump of snow.....sniff.
I work every day, no days off, 91 hours a week. One shift is 48 hours........Sniff.
I don't have a cold..........sniff.
Why's everybody pickin' on me..........sniff.
IOW stares at air molecules, with vacant eyes, humming a non-existant song.


----------

